

Can India plug its brain drain? - kamaal
http://www.businessspectator.com.au/article/2014/2/10/hr/can-india-plug-its-brain-drain

======
Ronsenshi
Sure it can. With a tremendous effort and about 50+ years of time. When India
stop being developing country with wide range of socioeconomic issues, then
smart people won't feel compelled to leave it behind in the search of better
place to live and work and realize their ideas.

